# 2014 Specialized Camber 27.5 rear suspension question



## Xavier415 (Mar 23, 2021)

Hello all, I am rather new to mountain biking, I have ridden a hard tail stumpjumper 2008. Rode for about two years then I moved and left my bike in a back yard. Years later it rusted and it’s basically done. I purchased a 2014 Specialized Camber comp 27.5 in size small. I love the bike, but looking to see if anyone knows where or if it’s even offered a compatible bike yolk? I tried looking but didn’t find anything. If I do find a new yolk what shock would be best for downhill or single track trails? Thanks.


----------

